# برنامج للمنتدى  للموبيلات



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2013)

لو ممكن عمل برنامج للمنتدى للموبيلات بنظام تشغيل الاندرويد نظرا لانتشار هذا النظام 
ولتسهيل الدخول على المنتدى من الموبيل
لان الدخول من متصفح الموبيل مش بيجيب كل امكانات الموقع 
وشكرا


----------



## AdmanTios (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*الفكرة في مُجملها مهمة و مفيدة
لننتظر رأي أخي الغالي " روك "
*


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

انا فكرت في طرح الفكرة ديه نظراً اني معنديش اي حاجة ادخل بيها المنتدي غير الموبيل الاندرويد

موافق و بشدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

الرجاء الدخول الي هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=242920 
فيه أجابة ماي روك علي الأقتراح​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا للرد


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2013)

في الطريق


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (18 نوفمبر 2013)

My Rock قال:


> في الطريق



شكرا استاذى وربنا يديم خدمتك


----------

